# 1990 Cannondale Black Lightning...



## HARPO (Apr 22, 2021)

This one hasn't seen the light of day in a couple of years. It's just been part of my "Museum", and I figured today was a good day to take it out. Cold here, so only a short ride, but it was nice to be on it again.

I bought this bike a long time ago (_and I think posted it on here_) from the person who was given the bike from the original owner who brought it with him when he moved to Long Island from California. It was well taken care of its entire life and shows. I still have the original toe clips for the pedals that were on it, but I removed them when I got it home. I kept the water bottle (_in the garage and it shows with the dirt on it_) but of course never used it. Just kept it to keep it all original.

Anyway, this was a bike I had lusted after for years. So when one came up I got it. The guy wanted way back $500 on Craigslist, and after weeks the price slowly kept coming down. When I went to see it weeks later, we agreed on $300 and we were both happy. I wish the frame was a bit taller for my 6' frame, but it's OK. I'm comfortable enough for the rides I take.

Enjoy my usual Barrage of photos!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 22, 2021)

...and a few more. The only things not original to the bike are the tires and tubes.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 22, 2021)

Catalog Page...


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## fattyre (Apr 22, 2021)

What a great bike!!  Love how the stem says Black Lightning too.  When most components were silver this must have been revolutionary.   Now finding silver components is near impossible and nearly all wheels have black spokes.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 22, 2021)

Harpo, kinda a later bike version of Smokey and the bandit. Very nice. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Apr 22, 2021)

Tim s said:


> Harpo, kinda a later bike version of Smokey and the bandit. Very nice. Tim




If I would have kept my '76 Trans Am, this would have been pretty cool to have with it. Who knew!!

Fred


----------

